
Secure SOCKS5 proxy: The essential tool that almost every Chinese geeks will use - soasme
https://enqueuezero.com/secure-socks5-proxy.html
======
yukidaruma90
Shadowsocks can be mixed with proxychains. With proxychain, an application
talking through TCP can also use shadowsocks.
[https://github.com/haad/proxychains](https://github.com/haad/proxychains)

------
devbucketnull
Interesting post.

> By applying deep learning cluster, malicious party can find suspicious IP
> addresses quickly.

Any more examples that can explain how the deep learning works?

> Based on above reason, HTTP is a better choice for breaking through firewall
> than HTTPS or any other protocols.

The discussion just proved that HTTPS will exploit proxy server's identity but
had no comparison on other protocols. How about customize TCP protocol from
scratch? Wouldn't it be harder to be detected?

------
mo0onk
It looks insane to me that government deploys IP whitelist. If this really
happens, seriously, there will be no practical way to break through the block.
It's like being sent into the jail and ask you to read just a few selected
books. Terrible!

